# Polymer Magnets



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

How easy are they to cut and shape? Any tricks to it?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

File carefully,they will chip,i'd avoid grinding them,the vibrations created by grinding are determental to a poly mag.


----------

